# Meat for food and Evangelism Issue



## belin (Apr 29, 2014)

What reasons can you think about defending killing beast for meat? Surely the poor thing goes through a painful suffering (Prov 12:10). Biblicaly the answer is simple and straightforward. This is a very real evangelism issue over here. I am interested to hear your arguments. One good answer a brother gave was to lead the discussion towards authority - God's word or man's conscience. Any other thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not really seeing what you are looking for, but I agree the answer is simple and obvious from Scripture:




> Gen 9:1 And God blessed Noah and his sons, and said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth.
> Gen 9:2 And the fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon every beast of the earth, and upon every fowl of the air, upon all that moveth upon the earth, and upon all the fishes of the sea; into your hand are they delivered.
> Gen 9:3 Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you; even as the green herb have I given you all things.
> Gen 9:4 But flesh with the life thereof, which is the blood thereof, shall ye not eat.



Answering an objection based on Prov 12:10 seems straightforward enough too. Some beasts are raised for a specific purpose: food. A righteous man pays due regard for the welfare of these beasts, not causing undue suffering, etc. Nevertheless, given that there are clear rules for how such beasts are to be used for food, the act of killing them in itself cannot be what Prov. 12:10 prohibits.


----------



## belin (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you. The answers were helpful to an extent. I will try to provide more details to explain myself better. 

When we engage in a conversation with someone who is brought up entire life as a vegetarian. Invariably a statement like this comes up, "You folks eat meat. I don't understand how you can kill an animal, see it suffer, and then eat it too! That is cruel." On the other end, sometimes there have been curt words, "I don't want to have anything to do with meat-eaters." 

The only authority of God's Word does not prohibit and permits lawfully is the good and correct answer. I am looking some arguments to engage in further conversation.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Apr 29, 2014)

Many times I think, many of those who are vegan/vegetarians for moral reasons don't recognize the dominion of man over beast. Beasts are essentially a gift from God made to enjoy, whether for their transportation abilities, byproducts, or meat. Some of these groups even equate man and beasts as equal (or close to equal) creatures with equal value. It's key I think to understand the high value and uniqueness of mankind as decreed by God, before we deal with the issues of whether meat is OK to eat.
That being said, when evangelizing with such an individual I would never demean their philosophy, but try to point to the greater issue of man's great value compared to the beasts.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 29, 2014)

People - including Christians - are free in Christ to be vegetarians for valid reasons if they want to be. Christ Himself wasn't a vegetarian; it wasn't an option for Jews who wished to properly engage in the OT worship, e.g. the Passover.

Some/many vegetarians have been influenced by oriental religions that view animals on a continuum with Man.

God's Word has a lot of teaching on the proper care of animals e.g. the Fourth Commandment, and needless cruelty even to animals is not encouraged. 

There are ways of raising and killing livestock that do not involve cruelty.

If livestock and domesticated animals were left to breed without being eaten, you'd soon see much more cruelty.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jack K (Apr 29, 2014)

It usually helps to see and acknowledge the good in someone else's position, even if we realize that position is also flawed. In this case, a person who won't eat meat out of regard for animals is _right_ to be serious about showing kindness toward all creatures. If we start by affirming that basic principle, and even admitting that we ourselves could always stand to learn more in that regard, we are more likely to get a fair hearing when we explain why we do eat meat.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 29, 2014)

Didn't Jesus eat fish and lamb? Are you more holy and compassionate towards animal suffering than he?


----------



## Jash Comstock (Apr 29, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> Didn't Jesus eat fish and lamb? Are you more holy and compassionate towards animal suffering than he?



I think in the evangelistic setting that the OP alluded to, such an approach wouldn't be to helpful. A non christian may or may not find the example of Christ the highest to follow in every area, and directly pointing out those specific actions of Christ in such a way might be needlessly judgmental.


----------



## MW (Apr 29, 2014)

It is a good opportunity to challenge the vegetarian on his upside down view of the world in which man is made to serve animals instead of animals serving man. A proper view of the dignity of man in subservience to God would see that the animals suffer when they are put in a position of dignity they cannot possibly fulfil and are left unfulfilled as servants to humanity. Investing them with divine qualities only worsens the suffering. How far man must have fallen to have divinised the creature and degraded himself in this way! Man is made to serve the Creator, not the creature. Blessed be the God of all grace who has granted us the divine-human Mediator to put away our sin by the sacrifice of Himself and to reconcile God and man.


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2014)

belin said:


> What reasons can you think about defending killing beast for meat?



Because it is much more civilized than eating them while they are still alive. Well, except for raw oysters. Although I don't think I'd eat raw oysters in India.


----------



## belin (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you brothers .. lots of warm and wise thoughts. 

Summarized below. 

1) God's Word permits it - 
2) Scripture teaches to take proper care of animals 
3) Cruelty to animals is certainly prohibited in Scripture
4) Purpose for which beasts are created. wrong to equate man and beast
5) Preciousness and greatness of human soul - understand the high value and uniqueness of mankind as decreed by Go
6) How would you define suffering? 

Rev Winzer's post is excellent. It will take a while for me to think through and be comfortable to converse  



> It is a good opportunity to challenge the vegetarian on his upside down view of the world in which man is made to serve animals instead of animals serving man. A proper view of the dignity of man in subservience to God would see that the animals suffer when they are put in a position of dignity they cannot possibly fulfil and are left unfulfilled as servants to humanity. Investing them with divine qualities only worsens the suffering. How far man must have fallen to have divinised the creature and degraded himself in this way! Man is made to serve the Creator, not the creature. Blessed be the God of all grace who has granted us the divine-human Mediator to put away our sin by the sacrifice of Himself and to reconcile God and man.


----------

